# Spycraft game on the IC board



## Game Control (Apr 5, 2002)

I'd like a team of about 4-5 players. 

Level 1. 

40 CP. 

I know it's a lot of CP, but it feels right for Spycraft, especially since there are no girdle of giant's strenght or headband of intellect to boost stats. 

You'll work for a mysterious underground agency, refered to as the Foundation. It's Charlie's Angels style. This means a mysterious patron you never meet and contact with several key NPCs that are your link to the agency's ressources (Gadget, forensics, Weapons etc.). Your character officially lives through some sort of bogus job that are hard to monitor. The Foundation helps you in that aspect (i.e. you are supposedly a freelance journalist and the fondation makes sure that articles in your name are published on a regular basis). If you are on the run, the Foundation provides you with a permanent fake ID (not used during mission) 

The Foundation is part mercenary, part white knight. It doesn't work for any governement in particulat and often works for money but not always. You never do anything that James Bond would be ashamed of. 

You were not originally trained by the Foundation. 

Your ''Department'' reflects the organisation in which you first learned your craft. 

For example; D-0 Home Office could be MI6 while D-3 could be NSA. Use your imagination. 

Since you are a level 1 agent, you probably didn't stay very long with your original organisation. Why you no longer work for them and how you were spotted and recruited by a shadowy group is up for you to decide. Remember about the backgound proposed in chapter 4 Finishing touches. 

Answering thoroughly the questions on p.10-11 is not mandatory but would be appreciated. Minimal backround info, however, is expected. 

E-mail me a PC, when I have 3-5 satisfactory PCs on hand, we'll begin. 

Game Control AKA Mal Malenkirk

The original thread was copied from here


----------

